# Hiking with Emma



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

We went to Wekiva Springs and hiked with Emma. It was quite hot today, but the shade made it feel 10-20 degrees cooler. I took a few pictures of our hiking. Thought y'all would enjoy them. Sorry if any come out larger or crappy quality, Emma is defiantly a "lets keep going!!! There's so much to sniff" kinda hiking dog. She hardly wants to stop unless she finds a pool of water. I didn't let her swim without tossing in a few rocks or poking around with my stick to be sure there wasn't any gators or snakeys enjoying that spot/waiting for a snack 


















































To be continued....


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

The End!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

love it! My poor girl only got to go hiking once last fall, we normally try to go every weekend


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

wow looks like you had a blast! I feel bad for my boy, because my baby wasn't very old we didn't go on any hikes last year at all, and none so far this year (though our hiking spot has been flooded lol) I hope to hit the trail again this year though!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like Y'all had a great time! It's nice to see people outdoors with their dogs!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

How did you like the park? I have never been there, but it in my list to try on my vacation next week. But it will be like about 1 1/2 hour drive or so me. So would it be worth it in your opinion?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

The park is nice. The trails are wonderful. The wildlife isn't very spookable. We were within 20yards of that doe. Dog barking out of excitement and she just stared at us for a few mintues and slowly walked off. On the trails there's a good variation of open areas and shaded areas. There was also quite a bit of river access. I live about 15 mins from the park and we like to visit the park often.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> The park is nice. The trails are wonderful. The wildlife isn't very spookable. We were within 20yards of that doe. Dog barking out of excitement and she just stared at us for a few mintues and slowly walked off. On the trails there's a good variation of open areas and shaded areas. There was also quite a bit of river access. I live about 15 mins from the park and we like to visit the park often.


Thanks! I am 66 miles from there. I want to try at least 2 new parks and go back to Fort Desoto at least once too! But we will see. Got a lot stuff to do at home as well. Going to a dog beach in Tampa tomorrow!


----------

